# Deere 2955 three point issues



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my 2955 back today after a family member had borrowed it for a month while his tractor was down. I had the loader on it for him and he also used a 3 pt spear to feed with. When I went to lower the 3 pt today it would only move an inch at most. Even applying pressure using a pry bar and another loader only got it to move about 6 inches. Went back up fine, just won't move down. Linkage looks to be free and moving. Any easy ideas or things to check out before I get a shop to look at?

Would add that the hydraulic oil was a little low but no change after topping off. Been cold the last few days and not above freezing. Any chance it has some water frozen somewhere? Thanks


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you checked the depth control?

How about that thing in front of seat that adjusts the speed 3pt moves?

Shelia


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I moved the draft controls and that made no difference. I completely forgot about the control nob in front of the seat. I’ll check that first tomorrow. With any luck it just got spun around and that’s the issue. The 3pt was working fine for my uncle so hoping it’s just something simple like this.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

The drop speed dial in the floor in front of the seat (where I always seem to rest my foot) is always the culprit on my 2955.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The little drop speed dial was the issue. I feel pretty silly for not thinking about that. I'll go with the fact it's covered up by the piece of carpet we put on the floor during winter as my excuse! Looks like my uncle must have turned the nob by accident while cleaning the cab out before returning it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Trotwood

You're far from the 1st person to overlook this accidental valve movement. JD tractor operators have been accidentally closing the R-O-D valve with their foot while getting on/off on JD 20-55 series utility tractors since the 60's. JD engineers changed from a flat piece of metal to a round knob on top of shaft for I think this very reason.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Different color tractor, round knob, young son. 3 point went up, but not down.


----------

